# Adding to WalMart Recipe



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

I have made a few batches of soap. I would like to have a "base" soap recipe and then add the goodies to it. Is that the way it's done? I am ready to try adding essential oils and herbs, spices or oatmeal. Using the WalMart recipe, I see the suggested amounts of essential and fragrance oils to add (and have a few questions about that) but what about other stuff?

From the recipe
_"I use between 3 and 7 ounces of Fragrance oils or essential oils for this whole batch, depending upon the quality of the scent."_

How do I know what the quality of the oil is? And then how do I choose the amount?

I'd like to add (not all in the same batch)
fine ground oatmeal
cinnamon (or other fine ground spices)
lavenadar (or other ground herbs)

Also, I'd like to order bulk oils (especially palm oil). Where is the best place for that?

Thanks!


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

baileybunch said:


> From the recipe
> _"I use between 3 and 7 ounces of Fragrance oils or essential oils for this whole batch, depending upon the quality of the scent."_


Trial and error, knowing your supplier, word of mouth.


baileybunch said:


> I'd like to add (not all in the same batch)
> fine ground oatmeal
> cinnamon (or other fine ground spices)
> lavenadar (or other ground herbs)
> ...


spices and herbs can be scratchy. Try a small amount first.
For oils I use Columbus Foods.
Becky


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

oatmeal and lavender and such I grind in my coffee grinder and add at trace I use any where from a couple tablespoons to 1/4 cup to a walmart recipe


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

If you are unsure about your essential oils I would suggest making a small batch to test with. MMS has an fo/eo calculator that can give you a starting point.

I have never added lavender but others say it tends to look like mouse poop and from most pics I've seen I agree! LOL Grinding it up would take care of that though.

I would go very easy on cinnamon. Is there a reason you want to use that in particular? I have added poppy seeds (no grinding necessary) to a scrubby bar and it looked cool. I'd have to check my notes but I know I didn't use much. Ground oats I use around a tsp ppo.

I use a coffee grinder too and add at trace. And I use CF to buy oils as well. I can't seem to get anything local.


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks! Very helpful responses. I did visit Columbus Foods after I posted.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

I can tell you that both lavendar and cinnamon heat up much faster and much hotter. There just isn't anyway around it either. Tammy


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

The first soap we made at our soap making class was lavendar. We all loved it. We used the coffee grinder on the herbs. Also, my favorite soap (bought at the class) had cinnamon and clove (ground) in it. I've seen several recipes with different herbs and spices in them but in trying to just have the oils for a "base" recipe, I needed help figuring how much of whatever I wanted to add. That was all. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

"MMS has an fo/eo calculator that can give you a starting point."

Can you give me a link to this?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.thesage.com/calcs/index.html


----------

